# 2003 Altima Trans Fluid - MaticD equivalent



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going to change the transmission fluid in our 2003 Altima. The manual says it requires Matic-D, or Dex III or equivalent. I was getting some Dex VI for my truck and noticed that Castrol makes an Import Multi-vehicle fluid that says it meets or exceeds JASO-1A specs and is recommended for use in vehicles that require Matic-D. 

I am just going to do a drain and refill so will it be ok to use the Castrol Import Multi-vehicle fluid? I don't see why not if it says it can replace Matic-D. 

Castrol USA - Import Multi–Vehicle

Thanks!


----------



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

Nobody know? I'm looking to do the change tomorrow. I don't see why it cant work since it says that it can be used in place but I wanted to try to get some confirmation before I use it.


----------



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

bump......


----------

